
Firefox 79 - agurk
https://www.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/79.0/releasenotes/
======
agurk
For Wayland users DMA-BUF video textures are now used when the Video
Acceleration API (VA-API) is enabled.

I personally saw a number of regressions[0] on Debian testing for video
playback, on the beta releases for 79 bit it largely seems to have settled
down now.

[0] particularly this one:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1643855](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1643855)

------
1f60c
Wow, that was quick.

The update isn't even available for me yet.

